# linux-world-expo 2006 Cologne

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

wer von euch geht zur Linux-Messe?

Man kann noch kostenlos Karten bekommen:

http://www.linuxworldexpo.de

MfG

Scup

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

Vielleicht spaziere ich mal durch die Halle(n), entscheide ich aber spontan.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh danke slick, ich hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet muss aber noch schaun wann und wie das Zeitlich bei mir passt.

----------

## hoschi

Ist Gentoo wieder dabei?

----------

## slick

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ist Gentoo wieder dabei?

 

http://www.linuxworldexpo.de/adetail.php?ID=123&Aussteller_ID=1160

----------

## hoschi

Gut. Wir brauchen Case-Sticker :o)

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Ich wohne ja mittlerweile in der Naehe von Koeln und hab mir vor ein paar Tagen meine Messetickets auch schon bestellt... Also falls die Welt nicht untergeht bin ich an einem Tag dort (welcher Tag weiss ich noch nicht).

edit: tendiere zum 14.11.Last edited by Vaarsuvius on Thu Sep 28, 2006 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deejay

Ich habe vielleicht auch vor, zur Messe zu kommen. Weiß allerdings auch noch nicht, welcher Tag es sein wird.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

Ich tendiere gerade zum Donnerstag  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich bin denk ich mal den ersten tag da...

MfG

----------

## slick

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vielleicht spaziere ich mal durch die Halle(n), entscheide ich aber spontan.

 

Werde heute (Mi., 15.11.) gegen späten Nachmittag mal durch die Hallen spazieren. Nachdem ich die Vorbestellung der Tickets (mehr oder weniger absichtlich) verschlafen hatte, habe ich nach einem Tipp von dertobi123 dieses noch gefunden: http://www.pro-linux.de/files/lwe2006-gastkarte.pdf

----------

## SkaaliaN

Wer war eigentlich am Dienstag von Gentoo am Stand?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## dertobi123

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Wer war eigentlich am Dienstag von Gentoo am Stand?

 

Ich war am späten Nachmittag dort - suchst wen spezielles?  :Wink: Last edited by dertobi123 on Sat Nov 18, 2006 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## return13

 *slick wrote:*   

> nach einem Tipp von dertobi123 dieses noch gefunden: http://www.pro-linux.de/files/lwe2006-gastkarte.pdf

 

sehr nice -mal schaun, werd jetzt am letzten Tag vielleicht noch eben vorbeischauen...

----------

## SkaaliaN

nee.interessiert mich nur so  :Wink:  war auch von 11 bis 15 Uhr auf der Messe..daher frage ich  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ich war heute Nachmittag (15.11.2006) auch mal da gewesen und muss sagen, dass ich mir von einer Linux World Expo mehr vorgestellt hatte!

Ciao

aleX!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich war heute Nachmittag (15.11.2006) auch mal da gewesen und muss sagen, dass ich mir von einer Linux World Expo mehr vorgestellt hatte!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> aleX!

 

muss ich leider auch so sagen...der Vortrag gestern von Maddog war cool! Aber sonst..naja..Pustekuchen...naja..das Mädel mit dem Pinguin von Novell war auch net schlecht =P sone Blonde.. *g

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ..naja..das Mädel mit dem Pinguin von Novell war auch net schlecht =P sone Blonde.. *g

 

Jo, hübsche Mädels laufen da schon rum... zumindest als "Standhasl"  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  Aber das Bier in der Messehalle ist teuer ...

----------

## sirro

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Ich war heute Nachmittag (15.11.2006) auch mal da gewesen und muss sagen, dass ich mir von einer Linux World Expo mehr vorgestellt hatte!

 

ACK. Hatte eigentlich gedacht bis zur Keynote von "Maddog" könnte man die Zeit da rumbringen, aber das war wohl nichts. Naja, hat ja nur Zeit und kein Geld gekostet.

----------

## AmonAmarth

war auch sehr entäuscht von der messe (war am dienstag dort)

und ich muss auch leider sagen von dem gentoo ev stand auch!!

ne lan mit notbooks kann man auch zuhause machen oder?

ich weiß ja nicht wer da rumgesessen hat von euch, aber öffentlichkeitsarbeit war das ja nicht gerade!

zudem fand ich es im vergleich zum ubuntu stand, der gegenüber war, etwas krass 3 für ne gentoo cd zu verlangen (die ubuntu gab es umsonst)

wenn man geld in form von spenden sucht kann man das auch öffentlich machen und nicht so verschleiert in merchandising produkten.

so genug kritik an der gentoo repräsentation!!

leider hab ich noch nen kleinen kritikpunkt über die messe allgemein:

bin in den 2ten stock gefahren weil ich mir den zfs vortrag anhören wollte und wurde weggeschickt weil mein ausweis nicht gültig war dafür (bis dato dachte ich der vortrag wäre auch für otto normalverbraucher frei zugänglich)! seit wann sind informationen bei linux unter verschluss und kommerziell (für 200) erhältlich?

hätte man das nicht unter der ideologie "alle informationen müssen frei sein" laufen lassen können? ich weiß wirklich nicht was die veranstalter sich dabei gedacht haben! 

naja dennoch fand ich es sehr interessant maddog mal zu sehen und einen sehr amüsanten vortrag von ihm erleben zu dürfen.

so das war das wort zum donnerstag

mfg

----------

## sirro

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> zudem fand ich es im vergleich zum ubuntu stand, der gegenüber war, etwas krass 3 für ne gentoo cd zu verlangen (die ubuntu gab es umsonst)

 

Die von Ubuntu waren auch sicher aus dem grossem Topf vom Shuttleworth bezahlt. Finde es nicht gerade verwerflich fuer die CDs Geld zu nehmen. Wichtig ist ja nur, dass die GPL dabei beachtet wird (also Quellcode-CDs zumindest bereitliegen oder so, irgendwas habe ich in dem Zusammenhang im Kopf)

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich weiß wirklich nicht was die veranstalter sich dabei gedacht haben!

 

Naja, die wollten vielleicht Geld verdienen?

Dass das Konferenzprogramm kostenpflichtig ist, war mir schon bekannt seitdem ich mich das erste mal ueber die Messe informiert habe. Ueber sowas informiert man sich doch, wenn die Anfahrtzeit >15min ist, oder?  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich weiß wirklich nicht was die veranstalter sich dabei gedacht haben! 
> 
> Naja, die wollten vielleicht Geld verdienen?
> ...

 

Ich finde die Preise allerdings auch was SEHR happig..

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   zudem fand ich es im vergleich zum ubuntu stand, der gegenüber war, etwas krass 3 für ne gentoo cd zu verlangen (die ubuntu gab es umsonst) 
> 
> Die von Ubuntu waren auch sicher aus dem grossem Topf vom Shuttleworth bezahlt. Finde es nicht gerade verwerflich fuer die CDs Geld zu nehmen. Wichtig ist ja nur, dass die GPL dabei beachtet wird (also Quellcode-CDs zumindest bereitliegen oder so, irgendwas habe ich in dem Zusammenhang im Kopf)
> 
>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   ich weiß wirklich nicht was die veranstalter sich dabei gedacht haben! 
> ...

 

zum thema gentoo cd: 

ich wollte ja auch eigentlich darauf anspielen das man sofort hätte dran schreiben können das ein anteil in die gentoo kasse als spende geht, weil sonst  außenstehende denken das wäre ne überteuerte distribution die damit geld verdienen will

zum thema eintrittsgeld:

ja gegen geld verdienen hab ich ja ncihts, die hallen kosten ja auch was!

ABER: über 200 für einen tag diese vorträge besuchen find ich echt mal was krass!

zudem war mir bewusst das ich diese trainings und classroom sessions nicht besuchen durfte, aber das ich die konferenzen nicht besuchen durfte war mir nicht bewusst

----------

## sirro

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich wollte ja auch eigentlich darauf anspielen das man sofort hätte dran schreiben können das ein anteil in die gentoo kasse als spende geht, weil sonst  außenstehende denken das wäre ne überteuerte distribution die damit geld verdienen will

 

Wenn das nicht der Fall war, dann stimme ich dir zu.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ABER: über 200 für einen tag diese vorträge besuchen find ich echt mal was krass!

 

Wenn ich mir so angucke was andere Unternehmens-Konferenzen teilweise kosten, dann ist das nicht gerade teuer.

Fuer Privatanwender natuerlich auf jeden Fall.

----------

## TheCurse

Na toll, komme aus Köln, habe aber die letzten Wochen irgendwie keine Zeit gehabt und entsprechend alles verpasst  :Sad: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Dann haste dir Zeit gespart  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Moin,

ich war an dem Donnerstag auf der Messe. Muss sagen, dass ich mir das auch anders vorgestellt habe.

Gruß

deejay

----------

